# Air ride , Airdraulics, Hydraulics, pneumatics, adjustable front fork tutorial.



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

1. http://www.clippard.com ( You can go with any Pneumatic cylinder, I stayed local and I can get Clippard cylinders easily, if you cant; try ebay there all over) [side note, you can run a single action or double action depending how you want your set up to look, MOST PEOPLE RUN SINGLE; but there are some with double and it can look cool depending on your set up) 

2. Pneumatic switch [Toggle Valve] (Its kind of obvious, if you have a pneumatic cylinder you need a pneumatic switch, your buddies old 16 switch box from the 90's wont work weather it being air ride or juice) 

3. CO2 tank ( I suggest finding a local paintball shop because you will need a fitting for the co2 tank {side not you can run HPA which is just air, its a cleaner gas and slightly higher PSI but that means you will get less hits of the switch out of a HPA tank verses a standard CO2 tank})

4 Rails / Drop forwards (This is what the co2 tank will screw into [http://www.ansgear.com/Paintball_Dro...ngs_s/105.htm] I play paintball so I did not have to out source to online websites when building my kit.)

5. Hoses ( to run the gas of your choice CO2 or HPA). [If you go to the last website for the rails it might be good to also check there hoses and fittings they supply (http://www.ansgear.com/Paintball_Fit...oses_s/118.htm).)

6. You will need a down crown to fit the cylinder into place on the fork ( You can run a standard crown if you want, lets be real it just does not look cool like that tough). 


<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); background-color: rgb(247, 244, 237); ">



(also enjoy a video of me paint balling)


----------



## ozmods (Feb 7, 2013)

Not much of a tutorial, just a scan of a magazine, how about getting a parts list and places to buy it. Setup and some pictures and video. Don't understand why know one shows how to do it cheap and easy.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

x2


----------



## ozmods (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyone feel free to help out with exactly what you need, no need to keep secrets, sure there is a few people interested and we see a topic or two every month with someone looking how to do it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Now this, is a good topic.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ozmods said:


> Not much of a tutorial, just a scan of a magazine, how about getting a parts list and places to buy it. Setup and some pictures and video. Don't understand why know one shows how to do it cheap and easy.


Parts list is on the top right of the spread, your in a different county so it's various places you can look locally and it might be more affordable. But I'll share some suggestions. 

1. http://www.clippard.com ( You can go with any Pneumatic cylinder, I stayed local and I can get Clippard cylinders easily, if you cant; try ebay there all over) [side note, you can run a single action or double action depending how you want your set up to look, MOST PEOPLE RUN SINGLE; but there are some with double and it can look cool depending on your set up) 

2. Pneumatic switch [Toggle Valve] (Its kind of obvious, if you have a pneumatic cylinder you need a pneumatic switch, your buddies old 16 switch box from the 90's wont work wether it was air ride or juice) 

3. CO2 tank ( I suggest finding a local paintball shop because you will need a fitting for the co2 tank {side not you can run HPA which is just air, its a cleaner gas and slightly higher PSI but that means you will get less hits of the switch out of a HPA tank verses a standard CO2 tank})

4 Rails / Drop forwards (This is what the co2 tank will screw into [http://www.ansgear.com/Paintball_Drop_Forwards_Fittings_s/105.htm] I play paintball so I did not have to out source to online websites when building my kit.)

5. Hoses ( to run the gas of your choice CO2 or HPA). [If you go to the last website for the rails it might be good to also check there hoses and fittings they supply (http://www.ansgear.com/Paintball_Fittings_Hoses_s/118.htm).)

6. You will need a down crown to fit the cylinder into place on the fork ( You can run a standard crown if you want, lets be real it just does not look cool like that tough). 


So there is a list a materials, it's similar to what is listed above in that " just a scan of a magazine."


----------



## ozmods (Feb 7, 2013)

Appreciate it, don't take offence to the comment, just wanted a little more info. Thanks


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ozmods said:


> Appreciate it, don't take offence to the comment, just wanted a little more info. Thanks


Non taken, sorry I was a little sarcastic when trying the reply. If you have questions shoot them my way .


----------

